# large reptile shops LONDON



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

feel like going up to london, and got some money so i wanna find a:
large shop
near to a tube/train station

so any suggestions?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

crystal palice reptiles , im going there on sat


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

they got a lot of reps?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeh loads , and lots of morphs ,im picking up about 6 more leos


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Crystal Palace Reptiles .. Reptile Shop London UK.


----------



## Tomato Frog (Dec 17, 2008)

What happened to Palmers in Camden Town?? It was called Kings Reptile world for a while. I've not been over that way for ages but heard that the place had closed down. Any ideas?


----------



## TeamX (Apr 20, 2008)

Tomato Frog said:


> What happened to Palmers in Camden Town?? It was called Kings Reptile world for a while. I've not been over that way for ages but heard that the place had closed down. Any ideas?


 
still there, at least it was a few weeks ago when we got some food from there.


----------

